# Modern Arnis Symposium Fee & Hotel Information



## DoctorB (Feb 12, 2003)

Hello to All, 

I would like to report the following information for the 2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium, effective today, February 11, 2003. I have revised the Symposium Fee structure downward and the schedule is as follows:

February 12 - April 20 - $195 with a deposit of $80

April 21 - June 29 - $235 with a deposit of $95

June 30 - July 9 - $275 with a deposit of $110

At the Door - $295

Single Day Prices: Friday & Sunday - $50; Saturday - $110
(Friday and Sunday are 3 & 4 hours, Saturday is 9 hours).
The Symposium instructional schedule will be:

Friday, July 11, 6 - 9pm 
Saturday, July 12, 9am - 6pm 
Sunday, July 13, 9am - 1pm.

There will be three teaching sessions per hour, for a combined total of 51 hours of instruction. 

There are group rates available in the following configurations:

3 - 5 people
6 - 10 people 
11+ people

You can contact me for specific information about the group rates for the Symposium.

Groups may be formed at your pleasure, and one person will serve as the contact person. Please pay by bank check or money order and make it payable to Dr. Jerome Barber/ Symposium. 
The Symposium mailing address for the checks and money orders is:

Dr. Jerome Barber
Suite 230
5999 South Park Avenue
Hamburg, NY 14075

The first hotel to give us a group rate is the Holiday Inn, Downtown, in Buffalo, NY. The rate is $99 for a double and $109 for a triple occupancy. The group rate is listed under "Modern Arnis Symposium". The other two hotels will be formally posting their rates for me later this week and I will report them as soon as I have them. Please note that there are only 135 double occupancy rooms available for the Symposium, when all three hotels are ready to accept reservations.

The final list of Symposium instructors are:

Senior Master, Dan Anderson - Modern Arnis 80
Punong Guro, Tom Bolden - American Modern Arnis Associates
Guro, Bruce Chiu - Modern Arnis - Remy Presas Style
Senior Master, Bram Frank - Common Sense Self Defense/ SC 
Datu, Tim Hartman - World Modern Arnis Alliance
Datu, Dieter Knuttel - Modern Arnis Germany 
Guro, Dan McConnell - IMAF, Inc.
Guro/Sensei, Dawud Muhammad - Modern Arnis - R. Presas Style
Guro, David Ng - IMAF, Inc.
Senior Master, Rocky Paswik - Modern Arnis - Cuentada
Senior Master, J. Richard Roy - IMAF, Inc.
Guro/Sifu, Peter Vargas - American Modern Arnis Associates

These instructors cover the full spectrum of the late Professor Remy Presas' teaching career outside of the Philippines from the late 1970's through 2000. Thus we have the art as taught by Professor being repersented from by 7 senior instructors and 5
fully certified instructors. The lowest rank held is Lakan Tatlo - 3rd degree black belt. Combined the instructional staff has a collective history of 205+ years of martial arts experience.
I am looking forward to hosting the Symposium because I believe that it is going to be the defining Modern Arnis event of 2003. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## norshadow1 (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *Hello to All,
> 
> I would like to report the following information for the 2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium, effective today, February 11, 2003. I have revised the Symposium Fee structure downward and the schedule is as follows:
> ...



Thanks for the info, DocB, Adam sends his best regards, we had dinner together last night.  Also saw Daniel D. yesterday afternoon at the Columbus Bakery - I understand that is an old and still favored haunt of yours.

I will be at the symposium.  Too many good people on one program to miss.  BTW, I still haven't cut myself with the Gunting, but then I always practice with the drone and never open it on my leg.... tell Bram that the next time you talk to him.

Lamont


----------



## DoctorB (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by norshadow1 _
> *Thanks for the info, DocB, Adam sends his best regards, we had dinner together last night.  Also saw Daniel D. yesterday afternoon at the Columbus Bakery - I understand that is an old and still favored haunt of yours.
> 
> I will be at the symposium.  Too many good people on one program to miss.  BTW, I still haven't cut myself with the Gunting, but then I always practice with the drone and never open it on my leg.... tell Bram that the next time you talk to him.
> ...



Hello Lamont,

Thanks for extending the greetings mentioned above - please let Dan know that I will exact a stiff penalty for letting that secret out   BTW, the best time to buy your flat bread is at 15 past the hour, starting at 1am to 5am! 

I'll be expecting your check to arrive next week!  In your case  it is payment in full;-)  Glad to see that you listen to us about using the drone.  I will be sure to pass your messafe along to Bram.  You are right, there are some excellent people on the Symposium instructor list & 7 Senior Master Instructors, would make any lineup very impressive.

Jerome


----------

